# My hedgie hasn't been on his wheel for a week!?



## HugoHedgie (Jan 28, 2015)

My hedgehog has stopped going on his wheel for a week or even more, I don't know why he used to run for hours. He eats all of his food and drinKS water. I checked my wheel and I think it was jammed for a few days but I fixed it but he hasn't went back on


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

He may not realize it's working again. Did you put him on it and show him it was fixed?


----------



## Cbags (Jul 27, 2015)

Besides not going on the wheel is he active?


----------



## HugoHedgie (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes he is, he looks healthy too. And I put him on it but be seems to run away


----------



## Cbags (Jul 27, 2015)

My hedgie used to go through periods of not wheeling and I would always worry but he seemed normal besides that. I'd say if he's acting normal and eating and drinking and he is warm enough I wouldn't worry about it. Perhaps he has a injury on his foot or something but I doubt it if he's acting normal. Also maybe he's going on it but not using the bathroom on it so you don't notice. If all other behavior is normal I would think he is okay.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

His nails may be too long and uncomfortable when he wheels or the tilt/height of the wheel may be difficult for him to run on. Also if he's shy, lack of privacy may be keeping him from running if there's too much noise or lights.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What type of wheel are you using? Some wheels are not very comfortable for them to run on. Some are downright unsafe for them.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Fitzgerald will not wheel if he's being watched. It's natural for them to eliminate while running, but if he's only wheeling in short sports or right after he's eliminated, you might not see much (or any) evidence on the wheel. Still, it would be odd to experience that every single night for over a week with a hedgehog previously known to wheel for hours on end.

Because he's behaving normally otherwise, I don't think you need to rush to the vet, but I do think you need to go through a small checklist.

1. Is the wheel truly fixed? You didn't mention how it was jammed, so I'm not sure if it was an issue with a bearing or simply something blocking it. (I accidentally left Fitzgerald's litter pan too far forward one night, and he couldn't wheel. I felt terrible when I discovered it the next morning!) Make sure the wheel turns smoothly with no more effort than he'd be putting into it and that it turns without any more noise than usual. I have a wheel similar to the Carolina Storm Wheels -- pretty much identical other than color and being a bit larger as far as I can tell, but made by my breeder -- and my rule of thumb is that it should turn when I spray it softly with my sink sprayer to rinse it off (being careful not to get the bearings too wet). I figure if a small stream of water can turn it, my hedgehog definitely can.

2. Has the angle of the wheel changed? It's easy for a lot of wheels to slip with use, cleaning, and other maintenance -- particularly if they're on a stand. Most hedgehogs can adjust to a slight change in wobble intensity or angle without a problem, but if it changes too much, they may be unable or unwilling to do so. (Note: I double check the angle of Fitzgerald's wheel every day as part of the spot cleaning routine. You should be cleaning the wheel every day anyway, so taking a moment for a second look shouldn't be too difficult.)

3. Is the wheel big enough? You didn't mention how old your boy is, but if he's still growing, it's possible he's no longer able to comfortably run on his wheel. The timing may be a matter of noticing it more after taking a break for a few days.

4. Are you absolutely sure he's not using it? Because it was jammed for a few days, his habits may have changed a bit. He really may be wheeling only in short spurts, or a slightly different angle could be wicking away waste more effectively. You didn't mention what you use to catch the waste, but a paper towel makes it very easy to see if waste is present. Also check is feet. Unless he's developed a habit of cleaning his own feet, you should see evidence of poopy boots. And if all else fails and you're truly concerned, you can always set an odometer up on his wheel.

5. Is there another issue? (EDIT: Other members touched on this while I was typing.) Is the wheel safe and comfortable? Are his nails trimmed? Are you sure there isn't a foot or leg injury -- or another injury? If there's a possibility of an injury, skip step 6 and go straight to the vet.

6. Maybe he really doesn't know it's fixed. I mentioned this in my last response to this thread. Don't assume he knows it's working -- not even if you just put him on it. Put him on it, and show him but turning it a few times while he's on it. He'll probably run off of it within a few seconds, but at least you're showing him not only that it's there but also that it turns. (This also gives you chance to figure out if there's a noise present only with the weight of your hedgehog on it.) Then, start leaving a treat on the wheel at night to entice him onto it.

If all this fails to provide an answer, that's when I'd make an appointment with a vet. It's certainly not an emergency since he's behaving normally otherwise, but any drastic change in behavior is worth investigating, in my opinion, particularly since hedgehogs are so skilled at hiding it when something is amiss. It's better to spend the cost of a check-up and find out nothing is wrong or catch an issue early than it is to find yourself out the cost of a check-up and a complicated, expensive treatment because it wasn't caught early enough.


----------

